# '99 Prelude Install Hybrid, Zapco, ID 56K NO



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Well have not been around much been working my arse off on this install. 

So here it goes. I will update this thread as the build goes along.

Equipment
Eclipse 8455
Zapco DC1000.4 x 2, DC 350.2 all Symbilink
Sub IDQ15
Hybrid L6, L4, L1
Deadener RAAMat, SS, VMSP and Cascade
All wire Stinger

A few other goodies here and there also. 

Thanks to Scott B. from Hybrid Audio, Rick from RAAMat, and John(B-Squad).

A Special Thanks Goes out to Randy Kunin(The Other Hated Guy) for all the Help. Could not be pulling this off without you Bro. 

FTR-IB a 15" in a Sport Car Trunk is a PITA.

In the Beginning


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*Stage 1 of Sound Deadening 2 Layers on outter door Skin 2 layers Inner Door Skin
*


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Very nice...how are you going to finish off the interior of the sub cavity? Maybe light it up with some LEDs? Mirror?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

wow, very interesting work. I can't wait to see this when it's done.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

What part of Tx are you in?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

your trunk sucks. its a honda s2000 and a half. That you fit the sub in there and still have spare access is pretty amazing. The arch is a nice touch.

Some things I would have done different:

I would have recessed the driver deeper. Rather than flushmount I'd have mounted it from the back so I could add a grille. You might still be able to. Can you remove the subwoofer and fit it in through the cabin into the box, screw it in that way? That leaves you the space for a .75" thick grille friction fit, hide everything.

I would have made the space behind the sub smaller. its a huge cavern! But if it were 17 inches wide, you'd have had space on the left side for the cap, and space on the right side for two PDX amps. Then behind the IB wall it would have been open trunk. not quite stealth, but pretty darn close!

plus easy access to the spare


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> your trunk sucks. its a honda s2000 and a half. That you fit the sub in there and still have spare access is pretty amazing. The arch is a nice touch.
> 
> Some things I would have done different:
> 
> ...


You cannot recess the driver any deeper. There is no more clearance any where. I can still do a grill easily if I wanted just have not decided if I am doing a grill yet or not. This is not a daily driver so keeping trunk space for a bag was not a concern. The main thing I wanted was to keep the spare tire access.

No way to make the space smaller behind the sub and keep the key access to drop the rear seat. The baffle board is all the way against the key access for rear seats.

The center of the floor will be on an actuator to raise the floor for access to the spare.

Had I faced the sub forward it would have made things alot easier but I like this look better.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> What part of Tx are you in?


I am in Killeen, TX.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

looks like a clean install mang. Any chance of you hitting the show scene this year in Texas?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I spy a gigantic roll of VBP under your grill. 

Thx for sharing bro...I can't wait to see the final product. Keep up the hard work...it will pay off.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

What are you going to do about the mounting of that speaker in the door? That huge gap you have is definately going to be an issue. Other than that it looks like it's coming out great.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I am going to make a baffle to attach it to the door. Looks like a mix of 3/4, 1/2 and 1/4 MDF. One side is at 2 1/4 and other is at 1 inch. So its like a huge wedge and it is going to be a huge PITA.

I might have to door some fiberglassing and make a pod. I will post it after I tackle that huge problem.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Rockin'. It's a tough job to install anything other than a gallon of milk in that trunk.

How do you plan to finish the inside of the subwoofer enclosure?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I was going to ask if you wanted some dash pods/vent pods but I forgot you went with 4" drivers and you are going for a kick panel install right? 

Otherwise, I think my buddy still has these but they were made for 3" drivers:


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> Rockin'. It's a tough job to install anything other than a gallon of milk in that trunk.
> 
> How do you plan to finish the inside of the subwoofer enclosure?


I am going to line it with Black 1/4 Plexi on the inside and it will be LED lighted from the sides.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

durwood said:


> I was going to ask if you wanted some dash pods/vent pods but I forgot you went with 4" drivers and you are going for a kick panel install right?
> 
> Otherwise, I think my buddy still has these but they were made for 3" drivers:


I went with the 4".

How did the dash pods sound like that???


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

What about some photos of the exterior of the vehicle.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Genxx said:


> I went with the 4".
> 
> How did the dash pods sound like that???


PLD's would be horrible...and since you plan on competing...those need to be minimized......


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

also... looks great so far B .....


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Interesting. I'm curious to see how you deal with some of the issues. Honda could have done a little better on the factory speaker grilles, huh?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Fran82 said:


> Interesting. I'm curious to see how you deal with some of the issues. Honda could have done a little better on the factory speaker grilles, huh?


The grills will get new cloth pulled over them and look back to fatory. The Grill mounting holes where kept to secure the grills. Plus I have a little trick up my sleeve to keep them on securly. 

I have been working on the trunk and cover panels. I had to remake some panels and stuff as to fit the amps in a different way.

Plus, I have been waiting on parts to come in, which was holding up some progress. Everything is here now except all my plexi, acuators and LEDs. I hope the plexi arrives soon.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks good so far. How will the power be distributed with 2 1000.4's and 2 200.2's?

That IB design was mentioned here this week. I think Eric from ID suggested that design.

I though of doing something similar but using fiberglass for the trim pieces to save weight and easier cosmetic integration.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Looks good so far. How will the power be distributed with 2 1000.4's and 2 200.2's?
> 
> That IB design was mentioned here this week. I think Eric from ID suggested that design.
> 
> I though of doing something similar but using fiberglass for the trim pieces to save weight and easier cosmetic integration.


Power distro-1000.4 bridge to pair of L6, 200.2 Bridge one on each the of L4, 1/2 of the other 1000.4 on the L1 and 1/2 Bridge on the IDQ15.

So L6 500w each, L4 200w each, L1 150w each, IDQ15 500w.

Thats the power break down. Total power on tap is between 2000w-2250w. Not that I will ever be pushing that kind of power but its there and should never have to upgrade due to a power issue. 

Fiber glass on many of the parts would be much easier than cutting some of the off the wall angles and I am not a cabinet maker so its a real PITA. Have remade several panels. Trial and error.

I got the idea to do the sub that way from Randy (the other hated guy). Its similiar to the way his other Accord was done.

I finished the outter door skin deadening on the driver side tonight.
2 layer RAAMat, 1 Layer Ensolite, 1 Layer RAAMat, 2 Layers Spectrum, 1 layer ensolite. Their is a huge difference when you tape the driver side and another other portion of the car. I had my wife try it out and she was even impressed and started asking what I did. 

Plexi glass and most of the other parts finally came in. Should have a decent update this week for anyone watching.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> What about some photos of the exterior of the vehicle.


Great question.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I will get those when the weather gets better this week. I was trying to wait until I get the new wheels suspension and other goodies on but I will post up a stock photo of it and the a after photo later.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Genxx said:


> I will get those when the weather gets better this week. I was trying to wait until I get the new wheels suspension and other goodies on but I will post up a stock photo of it and the a after photo later.


Good call...before and after is always fun.....what type of suspension are you going with?

I think I am leaning towards Koni yellows and eibach pro springs.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

DAMN thats a crazy power break down. You could have done it with just the 2 1000.4's

But hey as the saying goes...the more the merrier.

You putting a 180/200 AMP alternator under the hood?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Saturday updated did alot of sound deadening.

2 layer RAAMat, then ensolite sections sandwiched with VMAX then single coat of VB-1X. I will finish up the second layer of VB-1X today then ensolite everything then cover with VBP and start running wire. I will post more pics later today.

The RAAMat went down great, excellent as usual. The VMAX is great stuff and great when you need something thiner. The VB-1X is the best liquid deadener I have ever used, it was a excellent. I have used Spectrum and Edead and the VB-1X is in a class of its own.

My goal was to get about 95% coverage or more. I think I will achieve that goal.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

tell me how much fun you had getting the carpet then seats back in


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something, but isn't ensolite supposed to be an uncovered top layer?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but isn't ensolite supposed to be an uncovered top layer?


Doesn't have to be. It's a thin CC foam filter as I see it. There are quite a few multi-layer composite products that use constrained layer dampers, foam, barriers, more foam, etc in their design. Focal Black Hole5 comes to mind.

Love the composite approach, Brain. Kudos to you for doing your homework and selecting the best stuff for your budget and goals.

You might have to do some cramming and might get some bulging of your carpet when the VBP goes in. All in all, that's one DEAD vehicle man! Awesome to see it step by step.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I know you can sandwich it as well, but if you're going to use it why not as a top layer for better absorption?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

because an internal layer with a dense as heck next layer up is supposed to be a better barrier. how much is 1/8" more gonna absorb after the OEM carpet? How much more value would an improved barrier represent?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> I know you can sandwich it as well, but if you're going to use it why not as a top layer for better absorption?


Guess you'll have to ask Genxx that or wait to see what's coming next. 

1/8" CC foam as an absorber is pretty poor. You'd have to quadruple the thickness to see any real meaningful benefit. Even then it's NRC is still probably .5 or so. 

By the way he's using it, my guess is that it's more of a decoupler sandwich/cushining under the feet as road noise would just walk right around that if he were using it as a barrier.

Hey B, did you get ever some foil or lead tape??


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Last pics this weekend. This after the final coat of VB-1X and dried almost.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> tell me how much fun you had getting the carpet then seats back in



I am sure this will be a PITA but I will figure it out.LOL


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but isn't ensolite supposed to be an uncovered top layer?


It will be atop layer over the VB-1X and the VBP over that.

I spoke with alot off people about the sandwich before doing it. My door are sandwiched also. It acts as a decoupler layer in the sandwich, I will let you know if it works once done.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> Guess you'll have to ask Genxx that or wait to see what's coming next.
> 
> 1/8" CC foam as an absorber is pretty poor. You'd have to quadruple the thickness to see any real meaningful benefit. Even then it's NRC is still probably .5 or so.
> 
> ...


Spot on with what I am using it for their FOX. 

I will be getting some foil tape. I may use Lead to weight the kick panels and some other areas. Have not decided yet. I might add a thin layer under the feet area still up front??????.  

Did I metion how awsome that VB-1X is, one of the best purchases for deadening I have made. I will give a full review between SPectrum, VB-1X and Edead later. Also a little deal on RAAMat and VMAX.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I with you on all accounts there XX! 

Word to the lead! I plan on wrapping my kicks and also putting the remainder either on the floor or on the door skin behind the drivers. Let me know where you get the foil tape from.

I like both of them a lot, too. VB-1 seems to go a bit further in application, but Spectrum seems to stick better. The VB-1 loves the foil on the back of VMax, though. Talk about permanent crust!!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice progress so far.

Any reason you didn't use the liquid deadener on the painted metal then lay the sheet material over that?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks I am trying to do the best I can and not being a master fabricater/installer is a small challenge. I have not started finerglassing yet so we will see how that goes.LOL

Talking to people more experienced its easier to work with the flat floor using the sheeting. After using the liquid it would be almost impossible to provide a smooth surface it would have some sort of bumps ect. to lay the mate down over. 

Looking at time though, if you lay the liquid down first you have to wait 24 to 36 hrs before its dry. Doing it this way you can do all your other sound deadening first then apply your coat and let it site when it dries you are done.

So on the time side its saves time unless you don't mind waiting to finish the job but most of us are trying to get it done in a short time frame.

Either way you would probably be fine.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok the adhesion properties of the bare metal would seem to give a better surface to adhere to. 

Commom sense just tells me the liquid dempener would be better used on the bare metal....but I could be wrong.

I've only used liquid dampener on hard to reach surface like inner door skins. 

Lookin' good though. You plan on hitting the comp scene full hilt?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Plan to hit it fult tilt once I get the car done. Looks like March will be my first show, mabey ESN. I am moving to Georgia in March so will be hitting it the shows out that way for most of the year until August when I move again.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> because an internal layer with a dense as heck next layer up is supposed to be a better barrier. how much is 1/8" more gonna absorb after the OEM carpet? How much more value would an improved barrier represent?





FoxPro5 said:


> Guess you'll have to ask Genxx that or wait to see what's coming next.
> 
> 1/8" CC foam as an absorber is pretty poor. You'd have to quadruple the thickness to see any real meaningful benefit. Even then it's NRC is still probably .5 or so.
> 
> ...



Not to drag this out, but then why does everyone put it on last? I guess I could just ask Rick..


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Genxx said:


> I went with the 4".
> 
> How did the dash pods sound like that???


I completely forgot about this thread.

Amazing. He tried a few sets in there and finally settled on Fostex FE85K. It wouldn't play as low as he liked, but I was IMPRESSED with what he did (and not tweets). As you know that dash is very short, so path lengths didn't matter too much. It was still a one seater, but I could never get mine to image and stage as well as his. It's too bad he chose not to compete too much in 07. 

Great work so far on the deadening!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Not to drag this out, but then why does everyone put it on last? I guess I could just ask Rick..


No one is claiming to put it on first. That would make no sense at all. Genxx has enough vibration damping down on his floors to choke a donkey. He's using the Ensolite as a cushion under his feet. He probably wanted to seal that foam layer off so that the vibration from his kicks didn't distract from the experience (it is a comp car) and also so that it didn't soak up the liquid, thus the layer of VMax on top of it. 

Also, airspace in composite materials can have a very beneficial absorption effect. So decoupling a barrier (which is yet to be installed) is a smart move as I see it. 

People that put Ensolite in their cars with hopes and dreams of attenuating road or exhaust down to the point that they write home to Mom about are doing exactly that - dreaming. Just my $.02.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

FoxPro5 said:


> No one is claiming to put it on first. That would make no sense at all. Genxx has enough vibration damping down on his floors to choke a donkey. He's using the Ensolite as a cushion under his feet. He probably wanted to seal that foam layer off so that the vibration from his kicks didn't distract from the experience (it is a comp car) and also so that it didn't soak up the liquid, thus the layer of VMax on top of it.
> 
> Also, airspace in composite materials can have a very beneficial absorption effect. So decoupling a barrier (which is yet to be installed) is a smart move as I see it.
> 
> People that put Ensolite in their cars with hopes and dreams of attenuating road or exhaust down to the point that they write home to Mom about are doing exactly that - dreaming. Just my $.02.



Ahhhhh. Cool beans. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some more updates trying to the trunk completed.
The center for the DC1000.4 will have 2 fans pushing air in and 2 fans exhuasting air, these are in a push pull configuration.

I finished the enclosure it is lined on the inside with black 1/4 plexi. The plexi was easy to do and not as hard as people say to cut and attach.

The spare tire is still acessible and can be used in case of an emergancy and was my goal to figure out a way to keep the use of my spare tire. I wanted use an acutator to lift the floor but not sure its going to fit now so have to figure that one out.

Also converted the trunk to gas strut and when you pop it it opens its self all the way open. I really like having the struts.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Started working on the kick panels for the L4 and L1. Made the frame out of 1/2 Birch and then I will glass them and the L4 will be vented in to the frame area of the car to provide enough air space for IB, with adding a little poly fill.

Also started on the wiring.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Coming along real well. Great combo that HAT, ID's & ZAP DC's. Im very interested in seeing how it all goes.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm like a lot how it's all turning out.
What's going in the boxes on the sides of the trunk?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

There will be side mounted DC200.2 on eash side under plexi. The two DC 1000.4 are also under plexi. On top of the box on the left will be a Stinger 5Farade CAP and on the Right will be Spliter and Fuse blocks. Everything is under plexi and will be LED lighted.

The trunk will be finished off in black Vinyl.

It will be nice to be part of the HAT Team with you doitor, Fooseman and Big Red and all the other guys.

For anyone that missed it the power break down is as follows.
DC1000.4-L6
DC1000.4-L1 and IDQ15
DC200.2 on each L4

Hope to be part of Team Zapco also.

Special thanks to Rick at Raamaudio for all the help and shipping everything so quick when I was in a crunch on stuff. Team RAAmat.

If anyone needs Plexi I went through estreetplastic.com and they have anything you would ever want and the prices seem resonable. Would still be nice to get a discount on plexi if you can but estreet was very helpful on all my questions.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> Coming along real well. Great combo that HAT, ID's & ZAP DC's. Im very interested in seeing how it all goes.


Thanks. This is my first install this big all on my own with no install help it has been a learning experiance to say the least. I just keep plugging away at it. It should be done by March 8 or so.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Doitor your lucky to get to run those L8's I could find no way to fit them up front in this little car. So we will see what these L6 are capable of, I know alot of people have had good luck with them. Also wonder what the new HAT stuff is going to be like. I like the look of that new chambered tweeter.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I think an actuator could still work for the amps. My install is like yours with respect to a cover over the spare, and I have to tell you its WAY easier to get the spare out when the floor doesnt need to be propped up.

It's easy to manufacture a steel support from 1/4" steel bar from home depot to translate lateral motion into a pivot and hide it under the floor.

Then I'd use a gas strut under the floor for motion. a REALLY high pressure low distance strut that would tuck underneath the IB box. This would have enough power to hold the whole amp board up.

Then you can use a latch or any small mechanical piece to hold the board down (placed by the trunklid latch) to hold the amprack down for normal every day use.

Just one brainstormed thought.

I'd have to think about it for a minute but I'll bet with a linkage you could use a long throw low power gas strut to do the same. A potential benefit of that might be the idea that the amprack weight may be enough to hold itself down when all the way down but after 50% of the motion or so the strut would be strong enough to hold itself up. You'd still need the latch for potholes and stuff.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

so uh, what go in the boxes to either side? batteries?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the idea. I will check in to that. I had not given up but was having a brainstorm block. 

Thanks for brainstorming for me. I will see what I can make work from your idea.

I really appreciate your idea. 

Brian


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> so uh, what go in the boxes to either side? batteries?


There will be side mounted DC200.2 on eash side under plexi. The two DC 1000.4 are also under plexi. On top of the box on the left will be a Stinger 5Farade CAP and on the Right will be Spliter and Fuse blocks. Everything is under plexi and will be LED lighted.

The trunk will be finished off in black Vinyl.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Doitor your lucky to get to run those L8's I could find no way to fit them up front in this little car. So we will see what these L6 are capable of, I know alot of people have had good luck with them. Also wonder what the new HAT stuff is going to be like. I like the look of that new chambered tweeter.


Totally agree.
Mazda was kind enough to put HUGE room for big speakers in the doors. The CX-7 with the Bose system has 9 inch drivers. 
I'm pretty sure the L6's will be more than enough. They are great drivers.
Looking forward to meet you and see/hear your car.
I'm sure it's going to be amazing.
So you will also be competing in Texas, right?
We can try and find a show to meet.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I am getting ready to move to GA in 3 weeks so I will not be doing any shows in Texas until I move again later this year. I will be hitting shows on the East Coast and down South for most of the year.

I will hit you up when I head back the Texas way so I can link-up and hear you ride. I noticed you are doing very well with it and can't wait to get some seat time. Congrates on the shows so far, go Team Hybrid.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

If you take your care to GA make sure you contact Scott. I'm sure he can help you out and tune your car. He has an amazing ear and he knows what the Legatias can do. So if anyone can get the most out of your system, it's him.
And sure, you can get as much seat time as you want.
Just make sure I get some seat time in yours. 
j/k


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah.....that Scott guy...................he's allright


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BigRed said:


> yeah.....that Scott guy...................he's allright


Rumor has it that he's so good at tuning, that he can make a Red Ford Ranger with a 2" lift, sound like a Ford F250 with HUGE wheels and tires. 
Yes, he's that good.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

totally agree


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

All this pressure. I had better get some new batteries for my hearing aids. LOL 

A judge actually used to do this to new(er) competitors back in the day. He'd walk up with hearing aids installed in his ears, and make a point to the competitor of having them...you shoulda seen the look on some competitor's faces! LOL

Scott


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I heard his ears are made out of Gold or was it an RTA Machine.  

Scott just make sure you get those ears calibrated before I come up to see you. 

I have spoken with Scott before and this Matched Pair L641-3 better be as good as he said they where.LOL

Just kidding with you Scott but I will see you when I get out to GA, atleast to come by HAT and say hi. Hope to meet a bunch of new guys out that way while I am living out there for 5 months.

All kidding aside Scott is one hell of a guy and was very helpful to say the least.

Go Team Hybrid, that reminds me I need to send in my Team Hybrid Packet.

From the looks of it Team Hybrid is growing quickly.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

you know you have something good going when Scott tunes your ride, leans back with his eyes closed and yells "F--K YEAH"


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Lookin' good. Those amps are beautiful


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks

After I bought my 1st Zapco DC amp for a steal of ebay and it arrived I was hooked. They are just super clean being black with a simple design that is classy. The bonus is that they are Zapco.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok this is what I got done this weekend. I am off for the next 5 days so hopefully I will get the car completed by then if no have next weekend then I have to be done. I am moving to GA on the 12th of March.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Great wiring.
Can't wait to see/hear it "finished".


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Now what I got done on the kicks. They are cut out in the back to vent into the frame area that will be cut.

Also the paper looking stuff is the protective coating on the Black Plexi. The Grill Cover will be covered in Black Grill Cloth and the Kicks covered in Carpet.

No making fun of me. This is the 1st time for fiberglass and I was in a crunch so had to use what I could find quickly. I forgot to order all the good stuff everyone recommends. So this is what I had to use.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

This what me dumbass looked like after I got done with the kicks. I did get them done all in one day though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice progress, can't wait to see the finished pics!
Did you seal the all the openings in the doors?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

doitor said:


> Great wiring.
> Can't wait to see/hear it "finished".


Thanks Doitor.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I am still working on the doors. My baffles came in about 30min ago from Mr. Marv. So I will start back on the doors this week.

Yes, the doors will be sealed as good as I can get them.

Spray foam FTW.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Lookin good man! Keep it up


----------



## badahab (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see what you do with your doors. I have an 01 SH that I'm about to start on. I'm not going nearly as in depth as you though. 

Couple quick questions if you don't mind.

Are you going to run new wire into the doors? If so are you going through the factory connector?

I'm putting in MB Quart QM 160 Q woofers in the doors, but they are too wide to go in the stock location. I'm going to cut the plastic around the speaker like you did and mount it to the metal with a spacer ring. It looks like you cut out the parts that mount the door card to the door, how are you securing that down? My lil quart doesn't look anywhere near as big as that big ass thing you wedged in there! It has a nice small neodymium driver so I might be able to fit it with minimal fuss. 

What struts did you use for the trunk?

Thanks for all the great pics, they have been great for setting up my plan of attack! Good luck with the move.

-Sean


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

badahab said:


> I can't wait to see what you do with your doors. I have an 01 SH that I'm about to start on. I'm not going nearly as in depth as you though.
> 
> Couple quick questions if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am running new wire into the door through factory location.

I did not cut any of the door card connectors off. I trimmed everywhere I could without compromising the fatory look and hardware.

On the struts I got them from MCS industrial supply. I will see if I can find the part numbers and braket part numbers I bought. It is a huge PITA to do it. I had read how-to articles that made it sound like a 30min job but either I suck or it is alot harder than they described to do.

Brian


----------



## badahab (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome thanks! Can't wait to see the "finished" product. 

-Sean


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I will have some more updates soon. I am still settling in after moving from TX to GA. So should be back to work on car this weekend.


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

Updates please


----------



## jomy1127 (May 9, 2008)

Sick you got some nice skillz........


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

yeah, definitely want to see how the doors have come together, and those kicks in place. Great work so far!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

No updates, Sorry guys. The move and classes has put me at a major set back right now. So the car sits still in pieces even after the move. Hopefully once things slow down at the end of May I can get restarted on it again.

Thank god this is not my daily driver or I would be screwed right now.


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

Genxx said:


> No updates, Sorry guys. The move and classes has put me at a major set back right now. So the car sits still in pieces even after the move. Hopefully once things slow down at the end of May I can get restarted on it again.
> 
> Thank god this is not my daily driver or I would be screwed right now.


I'm used to driving around with no interior and speakers strapped down


----------



## lude_arg (May 12, 2008)

Dude, your post inspired me to register, I also have a ´97 Lude and couldn´t find lot´s of nice installs. I´m also suffering with that tiny trunk to fit it all in.

Excellent sound deadening!! Keep it up.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Genxx said:


> No updates, Sorry guys. The move and classes has put me at a major set back right now. So the car sits still in pieces even after the move. Hopefully once things slow down at the end of May I can get restarted on it again.
> 
> Thank god this is not my daily driver or I would be screwed right now.


Yeah, kinda like me. I have my amp out and a DRZ9255 sitting in a box in my living room. Driving with no tunes sux


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I did start working on the door pods since I could find no other way to fit the L6 in the door. I even worked with Marv on some crazy baffles but just no way to fit anything deep in the Lude doors without pods. I have never been a POD fan so I tried every way to make it work the Fatory way but not going to happen.

After playing with fiberglass the trunk may change now also.


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

Genxx said:


> I did start working on the door pods since I could find no other way to fit the L6 in the door. I even worked with Marv on some crazy baffles but just no way to fit anything deep in the Lude doors without pods. I have never been a POD fan so I tried every way to make it work the Fatory way but not going to happen.


That makes me sad. i think my seas mid will work. If i have to go the pod route, im sticking an 8 in there. (5thgen Prelude ownder)


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I had no idea there were other 5th Gen owners. The doors are almost worthless for speakers. I had to trim the door panel about 1/4" just to get my 5.5" mids to fit and I had to use MDF baffles to pull the motor away from the window. They now stick out too far to use the stock grill too.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Mooble said:


> I had no idea there were other 5th Gen owners. The doors are almost worthless for speakers. I had to trim the door panel about 1/4" just to get my 5.5" mids to fit and I had to use MDF baffles to pull the motor away from the window. They now stick out too far to use the stock grill too.


I used to have 01 Prelude and used mdf rings to fit speakers, but still kept the grills. What you need to do is modify the grills. It was very cheap way and still kept a factory look. Hope I took pics for the record.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The L6 is really a 7 inch mid. I thought about an 8" but it will not clear the door sill and dash area the POD would be to big. Also on the Passenger side you have to watch the clearance for the glove box to open. So the Prelude doors are the biggest PITA out of all the vehicles I have done.

This is my second lude. I had a '89 SI and finally had the chance to get another the 5th gen is my fav.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

hibuhibu said:


> I used to have 01 Prelude and used mdf rings to fit speakers, but still kept the grills. What you need to do is modify the grills. It was very cheap way and still kept a factory look. Hope I took pics for the record.


I don't think I have enough room. I had to pull them out 1.5" to get enough clearance and I cut away all the plastic so the spacers are screwed, siliconed, deadened, straight to the door panel. If they go any further into the door, they hit the track on which the window slides down.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Mooble said:


> I don't think I have enough room. I had to pull them out 1.5" to get enough clearance and I cut away all the plastic so the spacers are screwed, siliconed, deadened, straight to the door panel. If they go any further into the door, they hit the track on which the window slides down.


Mine did too. Like I said, that is why you need to modify the grill. If you want me to explain how, please try to post a pic of your stock grill and a after market grill. I will try to explain.


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

i think you're going to like the L4's if you haven't already gave them a test rip. I just did a quick side to side against the scan 12m and i was very impressed. when i get time in a couple weeks i'm going to do a much more elaborate evaluation.

personally, i don't see any reason to run the scans when the L4's sound reeeeeealy close, but for 1/2 the price. the upper sax notes, vocals, were a little more "alive" on the L4's.


----------



## matt_decat (Jun 13, 2008)

hi, you install is looking pretty good. was wondering if you can give me a bit of help. i too have a 99 prelude and am lookin at installing a set of boston pro60. the specifications are as follows...

Speaker Size
6-1/2"

Rated RMS Power Handling
125 watts

Nominal Impedance
3 ohm

Frequency Response (±3dB in car)
50Hz-22kHz

Mounting Cutout Diameter
5" (127mm)

Mounting Depth
2-3/8" (60mm)

Mounting Depth with Spacer
2-1/16" (52mm)

System Type
2-way

i was wondering what kind of work i have to do to get these to fit. will it fit onto the kick panel or do i have to do what you did and secure it on the door. any bits of information would be of great help.


----------



## AdvantageAudio (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice system choice, going to sound awesome.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I guess I never updated this after going crazy on it. I removed everything from the car I built smashed it with a sledge hammer and took the car to Advantage Audio.

I realized I did not posses the skills to build a comp car the way I wanted it. So I took it to the pro's in August '08. 

I did learn I am one anal mofo that can build a decent set-up just not a crazy over the top comp car.

The equipment now is like this going in the car and should have a done car by the end of this year.

Car is getting complete custom dash, no more rear seat and bunch of other crazy stuff in the heads of Powell, Chris and Jason. It also is getting a paint job, car parts, its own garage and trailer to ride on.

Equipment list:
HU ??? may still be the 8455
Zapco DC200.2 x 2, DC350.2, DC360.4, DC1000.4 x 2
Zapco DRC-SL, SLB-TP4, SLB-U x 2
Audio Control ESP3
Hertz Mille ML165 x 5
Hertz Mille ML28 x 5
IDQ10
IDQ15 x 2

The only thing that would get added would be two DSP6 for the front stage and the subs changed to Hertz Mille or High-Energy Subs more than likely the IDQ are staying.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Genxx said:


> Equipment list:
> *HU Panasonic "Bottlehead"*
> Zapco DC200.2 x 2, DC350.2, DC360.4, DC1000.4 x 2
> Zapco DRC-SL, SLB-TP4, SLB-U x 2
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

Post some pictures once the the car is finished, nice choice of components.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I will post pics once the new build starts some time in the next month or so.

Mark-I am still waiting find out about what we talked about.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Haha its cool man, I will give you a call tomorrow and maybe we can work something out 

-Mark


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why would you add a DSP-6 when you're running DCs?


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

^ x2


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Equipment list:
> HU ??? may still be the 8455
> Zapco DC200.2 x 2, DC350.2, DC360.4, DC1000.4 x 2
> Zapco DRC-SL, SLB-TP4, SLB-U x 2
> ...


Wow !!!! that's alot of Zap!!!! Wish I could have such a nice set-up!! ONE DAY i'll get there..... DARNET!!!!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

You forgot one thing.

Clifford Avantguard 5.1 alarm.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Dual DSP-6's Just cuz.... more tuning flexability I think is what Brian indicated when we talked last....

This is going to be stupid-sick... Hard to argue the complete-Hertz package Brian... it really is... You know I am a HUGE ID fan... hell I have (2) cars full of Eric's stuff.... but all Hertz would be sweet....& look sexy....

Now about that HU......... like I am one to talk about choosing a HU right? LOL

Rob


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If that's what he was going for I'd probably look at a BitOne instead. The only real knock to the DSP-6 is the limited EQ. A BitOne has a MUCH better EQ section IMO. Hopefully Zapco will add a 31-band GEQ or replace the PEQ with the GEQ in a future update.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> If that's what he was going for I'd probably look at a BitOne instead. The only real knock to the DSP-6 is the limited EQ. A BitOne has a MUCH better EQ section IMO. Hopefully Zapco will add a 31-band GEQ or replace the PEQ with the GEQ in a future update.


Well i dont think that the DSP6 is limited in EQ at all with 30-bands PEQ but it would be nice for them to come up with a GEQ update. But paired with the DC amps and two DSP6s, i think your tuning capabilities become ridiculously adjustable.

I wonder why there are so few BitOnes floating around and Audison yet to really say much about them now...maybe fixing a few problems due to a premature release maybe


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

the DSP-6 will be like cascading crossovers, additive on the crossover slope... on the EQ side... simply more bands....

the amps handle the T/A.. the DSP-6's can further add refinement AND more EQ....

now if only the DSP-8 would get sorted... 

Brian can comment more... I just have the "skeleton" version... 

Rob


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

this is a nice looking install. 

I really like infinite baffle setups. I'm looking forward to doing one in my next car.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The purpose of stacking the DSP6 is to add more flexibility and to add the ability to group EQ. Which is what Kirk P. and similiar to what Mark E. does. Although Mark has even more flexibility than that with his set-up which I still do not fully understand after talking with three times now.

The DSP6 will only be on the front stage so we would add nothing extra for the subs. Unless I can get ahold of a DSP8 early.

If the DSP8 comes out then it will be in the car. I have some detials about it but nothing set in stone about it and my lips are sealed. Want to know then ask Robert to tell you.

BitOne will never be in this car. I am a Zapco whore but I do like me some Audison still.

That was actually the plan for the truck was Audison and a BitOne. It too ended up Zapco.

My next daily will more then likely be an Audison set-up.

Nice Catch Jason on the alarm. Which you guys will need to make crazy and intergrate it to do some crazy Advantage Audio stuff as usual.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Well i dont think that the DSP6 is limited in EQ at all with 30-bands PEQ but it would be nice for them to come up with a GEQ update. But paired with the DC amps and two DSP6s, i think your tuning capabilities become ridiculously adjustable.


I wouldn't call 10 PEQ bands per channel a 30-band PEQ. It is however a lot more flexible than it sounds at first. 



> I wonder why there are so few BitOnes floating around and Audison yet to really say much about them now...maybe fixing a few problems due to a premature release maybe


We've been over that and yes, there were some issues. MOST have been fixed. NO, I won't get into it any more than that.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

TXwrxWagon said:


> the DSP-6 will be like cascading crossovers, additive on the crossover slope... on the EQ side... simply more bands....
> 
> the amps handle the T/A.. the DSP-6's can further add refinement AND more EQ....
> 
> ...



Just seems like a crap tno of money for only really adding more EQ. I've never heard cascaded x-overs that sounded worth a crap, especially when done digitally (the extra d/a - a/d conversions) especially with other options available. 

But if that's what he wants it's what he wants. Just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah... I expected you would.....

Rob


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I do not plan on using the crossover, T/A ect. of the DSP6 just the added EQ, however all of it is there if ever needed or wanted. Thats why it is a 99% sure thing either the DSP6 or DSP8 will be in the car.

The cost on this car is so high its to the point of stop counting it. This is the only crazy comp. car I am building so this is it. This is the do everything I want and that I can come up with the cash for. It will be on a trailer so call it a one time all out I want it trailer queen. I wanted to give my long time friends at Advantage Audio the opportunity to show case what they can do. So I gave them a blank canvas to have fun with.

So this car is not the my normal DIY way but it is not suppossed to be, although it started out that way. Now my truck is about 98% DIY and my daily driver is DIY as is my wife's SUV.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> I wouldn't call 10 PEQ bands per channel a 30-band PEQ. It is however a lot more flexible than it sounds at first.
> 
> We've been over that and yes, there were some issues. MOST have been fixed. NO, I won't get into it any more than that.


LOL that is true Paul


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll go ahead and call it right now: future World Champ car.................when it finally gets done. Really excited about it, Bri.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

I'll vote with Foxy, great build. Cant wait to see the pics in what, about 35 days now...


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

35 days try about another 11 months or so.LOL

Thats 11 months before we add in paint time for the car so maybe we should just say about 1 year.

Can't rush perfection or me being a slow ass mofo.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

FoxPro5 said:


> I'll go ahead and call it right now: future World Champ car.................when it finally gets done. Really excited about it, Bri.


Thanks for the added pressure!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> Thanks for the added pressure!


You're welcome!  Nah, take your time and get it right. I've heard snippets from Brian as to what you guys are doing for the betterment of the whole car. It will be flippin' sweet when y'all show the big dogs up. :lipsrsealed:


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It should be pretty stupid WHEN it's done. If we could keep Brian off the forums and from buying more stuff to put in it would help some. So if he tries to buy anything from you, just say NO.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> It should be pretty stupid WHEN it's done. If we could keep Brian off the forums and from buying more stuff to put in it would help some. So if he tries to buy anything from you, just say NO.


LOL Never!!!!


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL... Well he finally understands when to baffle & when not to baffle a speaker... <lol givin' you sh*t Brian>

As for keeping him from buying stuff... BEST of luck... the only thing that will do that is his current work schedule... lol or maybe the wife...

Rob


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know! That's why I am pleading with you guys NOT to sell him anything. PLEASE. J/K. 

I hope he has everything we "need" as I think the car just won't hold much more.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Jason-I know you guys can fit more. What about we add 2 DC750.2 giving us a total of 8 DC amps. Then we can use the 1000.4 for all the mids only.























































I am just joking. If we do that we may have to start mounting stuff on the roof.









I am switching to buying car parts.LOL I should have the exhaust, suspension, big brake kit, valve cover ect. by the time the car is done and headed to the painter.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

We might have to mount some stuff on the roof. We could do some "hater" speakers on the outside of the car like all the Donks have.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

FixOR! http://hondafx.com/images/PILOT05017_mid.jpg

aMP p0d FtW!!1!



ps. check my FS threads...... you know you wanna


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

FoxPro5 said:


> FixOR! http://hondafx.com/images/PILOT05017_mid.jpg
> 
> aMP p0d FtW!!1!
> 
> ...


Don't make fun, we might have to use something like that!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

That **** happens and I am going postal in the install bay.LOL


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Genxx said:


> That **** happens and I am going postal in the install bay.LOL


I think we can pull it off! It would be pretty sweet. Maybe put the batteries there??????


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

I've had my 97 lude for 10 months and have yet to use the back seat for anything more than extra trunk space. Maybe its time to yank it haha


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

machinehead said:


> I've had my 97 lude for 10 months and have yet to use the back seat for anything more than extra trunk space. Maybe its time to yank it haha


It IS coming out along with the factory dash/doors/front seats/side panels/carpet/headliner/steering wheel and every other factory piece.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Sure is strip that baby. Gotta make it better--Jason calls custom, one off or some other cool installer word.LOL


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lets call it "better".


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

pic's please


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

when custom shows up on a bill, it just means mmore expensive


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

chijioke penny said:


> pic's please


Hopefully in a few weeks some real progress will start to happen.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Hopefully in a few weeks some real progress will start to happen.


I'll be waiting


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

OK. This project has been going on for a while. Many know I ripped everything out of the car.

So after many, many design and equipment changes this thing will without fail start March 2010. It will still take 2 years to complete it. I will update pics as we go over the next 24 months.

New Equipment list (subject to change at random, but hopefully not):

HU RFX8250
Ipad and few other tricks
JL C5650
JL C5525x
JL C5525
JL C3650 x 2
JL 10w6
JL 12w7 x 2
JL 12w0 x 2
JL HD900/5
JL HD600/4
JL HD1200/1
JL XD300/1
JL XD400/4

JL ZR800 and another JL HD600/4 may find their way into the car.
Zapco DSP8 and DBX for processing


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Nov 28, 2008)

Finally, so where is the eyepad going? Above the vents or into the double din?


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

nice to see that car not going to be sitting outside colecting dust in the back even longer.lol


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Ipad will go in the center in new custom dash. All the vents are going to have to be relocated.

Got a few crazy ideas on this whole install I plan to see if we can pull off. Trying to do something creative, still remain classy and not to point of to much.

Will be a fun balancing act on this one and should be a challenge for the guys at Advantage Audio, Mark Eldridge and myself to pull it all off.

I am sure some people are going to want to kill me over some of the ideas when we have to try and figure how to pull them off. It should be fun testing everyone's install and fabrication skills.

I am still working on drawing trying to translate what is in my head to paper and I suck at drawing.


----------



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)

Genxx said:


> OK. This project has been going on for a while. Many know I ripped everything out of the car.
> 
> So after many, many design and equipment changes this thing will without fail start March 2010. It will still take 2 years to complete it. I will update pics as we go over the next 24 months.
> 
> ...


2010 or did you mean 2011?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

2011 but is has been on going for what seems like forever so all my years are running together at this point.LOL


----------



## oslouie (Jul 6, 2010)

How much room is really in that trunk? What is the biggest box you can get in there without cancellation?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Rear seat Delete.^^^ You can do 1 15" sub is about max in the trunk unless you run IB then you could do 2 x 12" or if you get creative 2 x 15".

The 2 x 12w7 and HD amp will be in the rear seat area. The XD amps and 12w0 in the trunk area.

You just have to get creative to fit everything like we did in my F250 build on here.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow what an unexpected turn this build log took. Your diy work looked nice. I am really surprised that you gave up on it. Did you pick up a sponsor or something of that nature? Started as an SQ build and turned into a demo car (?).


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Genxx said:


> It will still take 2 years to complete it.




What? That's a weekend install. Tell Mark to pick the pace up.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^LMAO, Andy when is your truck going to be done?LOL Its mainly been me switching projects from the car to the truck. I never expected to go through multiple versions on my truck. So the truck has one minor change left. 

The truck being done now means its time for me to refocus and really get going on the car.

The car was going to be simpler but my vision just got way passed what my skills are and were. So I decided to start over with help from people that can actually do my vision. Also I decided I was not ready to spend the money it was going to require to get the car done. 

The car has nothing to do with sponsors ect. as of now I do not have any sponsors its all out of my pocket.

This is the truck build and most of the version of it are in the thread. The last version is coming in about 90 days.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/53867-06-f250-sq-build-begins.html


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Change whatever at this point. However I finally have started on this thing. This is the new equipment and most of it is now in my possession (65 to 75%).

The guys at Advantage Audio are doing the build and Eldridge is doing the front stage/system layout and install. Then he will help me tune much later.

HU I have 3 laying around undecided but it will have one
Samsung Q1 UMPC docked in the dash---don't ask it will be clear later

Everything is JL Audio
C5650 Mids x 4
C5TW x 4
C5650/TW Center
C5525x Rear
C5525x Rear Center
12w6 upfront if I can fit it, I will have to revert to a 10w6
13TW5 x 2
12w7 x 1
C2650x
10w0 x 2

Power
900/5 x 3
750/1 x1
700/5 x 1

Processors
DBX482 x 2-Check DBX website under archive.

Surround Decoder
Extron SSP 7.1-If you want to know more check there website

Playstation 3
24" LED LCD
Some sort of monitor up front

XLR Cables all came from GLS Audio
Hooker Audio wire and distro
XS Power Batteries

Goal is to get 5.1 and up to 6.1 surround in the car playing sources from playstation.

So we will be able to have a 2 channel stereo, flip a few switches and do full on surround sound. Gary Summers has already pulled off 5.1 in his car and it was freakin' cool as hell. So now I am going to try and pull off 6.1.

I will do my best to get pics up as it goes along, I should start to have pics showing up around April on here on this. If you want to know why I have gone crazy--I figured what the hell it is the last build I am ever doing so let's go all out one last time.

So for anyone that was curious or wondered whatever happened to this. You now know what I have been doing.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Last build? Are you getting out of competing in the near future? Or are you just planning on keeping the truck as is?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Truck is getting its last ever upgrade it will be done at the end of March or 1st week of April. Then the truck is what it is. Then the Prelude dream begins about 2 weeks after that.

I will continue to compete with the truck until the Prelude is done.


----------

